# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ταχύπλοα (High speed crafts - Fast ferries) > Ελληνικά Πλοία (Greek Ships) >  Σαντορίνη Παλάς [Santorini Palace, Highspeed 7, Highspeed 5]

## George

ΠΟΣΟ;;;;;;; 8O  8O  8O  8O  8O Τι λες τώρα; Τι κάνουν ρε οι άνθρωποι;

Μιας και μιλάμε για HIGHSPEED να πω ότι 20 Μαρτίου καθελκύστηκε το 5.  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## chrb

Πρόβλημα παρουσιαστηκε κατά τα δοκιμαστικά του πλοίου και γύρισε πίσω στο ναυπηγείο του ( austal-Αυστραλία) για κάποιες επιδιορθώσεις. Το ίδιο πρόβλημα με αυτό του trimaran της fred olsen.Κατά τον Αύγουστο θα είναι εδώ για να αντικαταστήσει το highspeed 4.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Ξέρουμε πότε θα έρθει?

----------


## chrb

Ακριβώς όχι , αλλά περίπου αρχές Σεπτεμβρίου νομίζω.

----------


## elybero

Αν όντως συμβαίνει αυτό και το πλοίο έρθει στην Ελλάδα μετά τη σαιζόν, αυτό σημαίνει ότι ανατρέπεται όλο το θερινό πρόγραμμα της HSW και πιθανά θα μείνει 'ορφανή' η Ραφήνα από HS, ενώ πλήγμα θα δεχθεί και η Παροναξία η οποία θα μείνει με δρομολόγια άνευ HS4.

----------


## chrb

Αυτό είναι γεγονός. Ούτε hs4 ούτε N.Μύκονος για το καλοκαίρι..

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Πάντως σε κάποιες συζητήσεις που είχα με πράκτορες στην Ραφήνα αυτό ακριβώς μου ανέφεραν ότι δεν βλέπουν HS για αυτό το καλοκαίρι.....

----------


## andreas

Το  HS5 παρουσίασε προβλήματα στο σύστημα σταθεροποίησης κι επέστρεψε στη δεξαμενή. Το νωρίτερο που ακούστηκε είναι μέσα Αυγούστου. Οπότε μένει ορφανή η Ραφήνα από HS και η Συροτηνομυκονία από δεύτερο συμβατικό. Χρυσές δουλειές το ΙΘΑΚΗ.

----------


## chrb

Δεν θα χωράει άλλο κόσμο ειδικά Ιούλιο και Αύγουστο..

----------


## andreas

Και μέσα σε όλα αυτά προστέθηκε και η βλάβη του Ro/Ro ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ που το αφήνει εκτός δρομολογίων αν και έμαθα πως ανέβηκε δεξαμενή και όλο είναι ματσακονισμένο πράγμα που σημαίνει πως θα επαδραστηριοποιηθεί. Επίσης και ο παροπλισμός του Αίολου στο Λαύριο. Δηλαδή η γραμμή μένει μόνο με ΙΘΑΚΗ, Highspeed και τις αναχωρήσεις των πλοίων του Αγούδημου είτε για Ικαροσαμία είτε για Δωδεκάνησα.

----------


## cmitsos

> Τα ελληνικά νησιά έχουν τεράστια εποχικότητα και είναι απαραίτητο να υπάρχουν πλοία που να μπορούν να ικανοποιήσουν αυτή την κίνηση των καλοκαιρινών μηνών. Τα highspeed παρά το γεγονός πως δρομολογούνται μόνο για 7,5 μήνες εκτελούν ετησίως μέχρι τριπλάσιο αριθμό δρομολογίων από πολλά συμβατικά πλοία.
> Μπορεί να είναι κρίμα να πληρώνεις τιμές κρουαζιέρας, αλλά το ίδιο κρίμα είναι να  μετατρέπεται το ταξίδι σου σε κρουαζιέρα λόγω της ταχύτητας κάποιων πλοίων. 
> Ειδικά για τα πλοία που ανέφερες, χρειάζεσαι μία ολόκληρη ημέρα άδειας για να πας και να έρθεις από τη Σαντορίνη. Αν τώρα δεν αντέξεις 24 ώρες σε deck και πάρεις καμπίνα (& φαγητά και καφέδες για 24 ώρες), τότε θα πληρώσεις πολύ ακριβότερα και από το highspeed. 
> 
> Όλα τα πλοία χρειάζονται, παλιά και νεότευκτα, γρήγορα και αργά, γιατί όλα συμβάλουν με τον δικό τους στην ανάπτυξη των νησιών.


πολύσωστός τα παλιά για μένα δε χρειάζονται...έλεος όχι και 35 ετών καράβια... :Confused:

----------


## mike_rodos

cmitsos όλα τα πλοία χρειάζονται... Όσο για τα πλοία μεγάλης ηλικίας, ας υπάρχουν και αυτά αφού το κράτος αποφάσισε να μην ισχύει η ηλικία των 33 ετών, αλλά να γίνει πιο αυστηρό προς αυτά με την συντήρηση τους! Ντροπή να βλέπεις πλοία μέσα στην σκουριά... Σταματάω εδώ όμως γιατί το θέμα μας είναι το HS 5.

----------


## sdiama

> ...αφού το κράτος αποφάσισε να μην ισχύει η ηλικία των 33 ετών, αλλά να γίνει πιο αυστηρό προς αυτά με την συντήρηση τους!


Ναι, αλλά στη Γένοβα απαγορεύουν τον απόπλου και όχι στην Ελλάδα  :Mad: 

Sorry, για το εκτός θέματος, αλλά δεν κρατήθηκα.

----------


## Nautikos II

To θηριο στης 30/6/2008
HIGH SPEED 5 [6].jpg

----------


## jvrou

Τις περισσότερες φορές ισχύει πως οτι πληρώσεις πέρνεις.
Το hs5 έχει τιμές 55,75,94Ε αντίστοιχα σε οικονομική,business,vip για ιο. Αλλά δεν έχω βρει ποτέ οικονομικό ακόμα και αν κοίταξα 15 μέρες πριν. Και δεν κοίταξα για 15 Αυγούστου αλλά για γύρω στις 20 Ιουλίου. Όμως και με συμβατικό να πας θα κάνεις τόσες ώρες που θα φας 2-3 φορές θα πιεις καφέδες,νερά.. και θα πληρώσεις και 35Ε. ¶ρα οικονομικά η διαφορά είναι μικρή και βγαίνεις κερδισμένος σε ώρες.

----------


## jvrou

αλήθεια ξέρει κανείς πόσες είναι οι οικονομικές θέσεις?

----------


## marioskef

> ... Αλλά δεν έχω βρει ποτέ οικονομικό ακόμα και αν κοίταξα 15 μέρες πριν. Και δεν κοίταξα για 15 Αυγούστου αλλά για γύρω στις 20 Ιουλίου...


Κοίταξες από κάποιο, απλό πρακτορείο ή από τα κεντρικά της εταιρείας?

----------


## jvrou

> Κοίταξες από κάποιο, απλό πρακτορείο ή από τα κεντρικά της εταιρείας?


Κοίταξα πρώτα μόνος μου στο internet για θεωρητικά να δω και ποσο είναι οι τιμές (δεν βρήκα οικονομική) και μετά πήγα σ'ένα απλό πρακτορείο στο όποιο όμως πηγαίνω τις περισσότερες φορές και ψιλοθεωρείται "δικός μου" ο πράκτορας..

----------


## JASON12345

> η αληθεια ειναι οτι 10 ωρες ειναι πολλες.βεβαια 4 χωρις καταστρωμα μου φαινονται αιωνας.πες της κ εσυ τπτ για φεγγαραδα ,θαλασσινο αερακι,βολτες στα καταστρωματα,αγκαλιτσες κτλ.μια αλλη λυση ειναι της πεις οτι θα κλεισεις κ καμπινα κλεινοντας το ματι.


:mrgreen::mrgreen:Ωραίος φίλε! (:mrgreen :Smile:

----------


## NAXOS

ΑΙΤΟΥΜΕΝΑ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΗ ΠΕΡΙΟΔΟ8-28/9/08
ΔΕΥΤ-ΠΕΜΠ-ΚΥΡ ΑΠΟ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ Ο7.30 ΓΙΑ ΠΑΡΟ-ΝΑΞΟ-ΙΟ-ΘΗΡΑ (12.30)
ΑΠΟ ΘΗΡΑ 17.00 ΙΔΙΕΣ ΠΡΟΣΕΓΓΙΣΕΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ (22.00)
ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ ΑΠΟ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ 17.00 ΙΔΙΕΣ ΠΡΟΣΕΓΓΙΣΕΙΣ ΘΗΡΑ (22.00)
ΑΠΟ  ΘΗΡΑ ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟ  17.00 ΓΙΑ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ ΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΙΔΙΕΣ ΠΡΟΣΕΓΓΙΣΕΙΣ

----------


## cmitsos

δεν ισχύουν πια αυτα

----------


## NAXOS

ΦΙΛΕ CMITSO εσταλεισαν στο ΥΕΝ στισ 18-7-08. Αρα μην εισαι τοσο απολυτος

----------


## iletal1

ΜΙΑ ΦΩΤΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ (ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ)ΚΑΠΩΣ ΑΡΚΕΤΑ ΜΑΚΡΙΝΗ (ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΜΠΑΛΚΟΝΙ ΤΟΥ ΣΠΙΤΙΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΣΤΗΝ ΗΛΙΟΥΠΟΛΗ) ΛΙΓΟ ΠΡΙΝ ΦΤΑΣΕΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΑΣΤΕΛΛΑ. ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΡΑΒΗΓΜΕΝΗ ΤΟ ΜΕΣΗΜΕΡΙ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΧΕ ΠΙΑΣΕΙ ΦΩΤΙΑ Ο ΥΜΗΤΤΟΣ ΣΤΙ 18/7 ΚΑΙ ΕΒΓΑΖΑ ΦΩΤΟ ΤΑ ΕΛΙΚΟΠΤΕΡΑ. ΜΕ ΚΑΘΑΡΟ ΟΥΡΑΝΟ  ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΠΡΩΙ ΘΑ ΒΓΑΛΩ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΑΝΑΧΩΡΗΣΕΙΣ ΠΛΟΙΩΝ.

----------


## cmitsos

> ΦΙΛΕ CMITSO εσταλεισαν στο ΥΕΝ στισ 18-7-08. Αρα μην εισαι τοσο απολυτος


μπες στο site της εταιρείας να δείς.αυτοί το λένε. όχι εγω

----------


## perseus

Syros....
summer 2006....

----------


## dimitris

Τα σχολια δικα σας ... καποιους τους πειραζει που τα λεμε "κουτακια"
δεν ειπε κανεις πως δεν εξυπηρετουν τα νησια και γρηγορα πας και την θεση σου την αριθμημενη εχεις...  :Smile: 
highspeed 5.JPG

----------


## mastrovasilis

Προσοχή!!!! έρχεται κατά πάνω μας.....Ωραία φωτο φίλε dimitris. :Wink:

----------


## cmitsos

σε 2 μέρες θα ταξιδέψω παρέα μαζί του

----------


## Leo

Καλό ταξίδι και καλές διακοπές....  :Smile:

----------


## cmitsos

τώρα που έχει 7 μποφώρ θα φύγουμε :Confused:

----------


## iletal1

> τώρα που έχει 7 μποφώρ θα φύγουμε


ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ!ΘΑ ΣΕ ΒΡΟΝΤΗΞΕΙ(ΟΧΙ ΚΟΥΝΗΣΕΙ) ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΚΑΛΑ. ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΕΠΑΘΑ ΚΙ ΕΓΩ ΓΥΡΝΩΝΤΑΣ ΑΠΟ ΙΟ.ΑΦΟΥ ΑΛΛΑΞΕ ΚΑΙ ΔΙΑΔΡΟΜΗ. ΔΕΝ ΠΗΓΕ ΑΝΑΜΕΣΑ ΑΝΤΙΠΑΡΟ-ΣΙΦΝΟ ΑΛΛΑ ΣΙΦΝΟ-ΜΗΛΟ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΞΙΑ ΤΗ ΣΕΡΙΦΟ ΟΠΩΣ ΑΝΕΒΕΝΕ.

----------


## cmitsos

περσυ π πήγα νάξο με το 3 και είχε 7 μποφώρ είχε κουνήσει αρκετα...εδώ λες θα γίνει χαμός ε? με βλέπω να φεύγω σάββατο γτ προέκυψαν και άλλες δουλειες γμτ!!! αντε ούτε να φύγουμε δε μπορούμε!

----------


## giannisk88

Οχι φίλε μή φοβάσαι.Εχω ταξιδέψει με 6αρη με αυτό το πλοίο και όλα ήταν μια χαρα.Ο captain ωστόσο είναι πολύ μάγκας και το φέρνει απο δω το φέρνει απο κει το πλοίο και στο τέλος ευνοείτε απο τον αέρα και γλιτώνεις κούνημα!! :Wink:

----------


## iletal1

> περσυ π πήγα νάξο με το 3 και είχε 7 μποφώρ είχε κουνήσει αρκετα...εδώ λες θα γίνει χαμός ε? με βλέπω να φεύγω σάββατο γτ προέκυψαν και άλλες δουλειες γμτ!!! αντε ούτε να φύγουμε δε μπορούμε!


ΚΑΛΑ ΚΟΥΡΑΓΙΑ! ΑΛΛΑ ΜΗΝ ΤΟ ΒΑΖΕΙΣ ΚΑΤΩ ΜΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΛΑ ΟΠΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΠΑΣ!!!!!!(ΖΗΛΕΥΩ :Sad: )

----------


## sylver23

> περσυ π πήγα νάξο με το 3 και είχε 7 μποφώρ είχε κουνήσει αρκετα...εδώ λες θα γίνει χαμός ε? με βλέπω να φεύγω σάββατο γτ προέκυψαν και άλλες δουλειες γμτ!!! αντε ούτε να φύγουμε δε μπορούμε!


για σαββατο δινει 8μποφωρ πληροφοριακα. :Razz:  :Razz: καλο κουνημα κ καλες διακοπες

----------


## cmitsos

βασικά άκυρο παίδες το κούνημα...πάνε τα εισητήρια έχει μόνο vip :Confused:  θα δω τι θα κάνω....

----------


## .voyager

Mα κανόνιζες ταξίδι Παρασκευιάτικα και Superhigh season με Highspeed και δεν είχες κλείσει εισιτήριο?  :Very Happy:  Εγώ 5 μέρες πριν είχα κλείσει για Χανιά αναγκαστικά Business στο HS5 και με το HS4 40 ημέρες πριν θέση economy για Μύκονο, για την 14η Αυγούστου, και πάλι με τη χρήση "κονε"!

----------


## cmitsos

ε δε το συζητώ οτι έχεις δίκιο απλά υπήρχε ένα ζήτημα με το μπάτζετ των διακοπών και αυτο είναι το σημαντικοτερο... :Sad:

----------


## Orion_v

Αν και δεν τα πολυσυμπαθω τα χαισπιντια , (γουστα ειναι αυτα , τι να κανουμε  :mrgreen :Smile:   ας δουμε λιγο το 5 σημερα !!! 

P7310710.JPG


P7310715.JPG

----------


## mastrovasilis

Βλέπω το κόκκινο του Πειραιά αντε και λίγο πιο πίσω έχει γίνει στέκι.
ωραίες φωτό άσχετα που δεν σου αρέσουν τα (highσπιντια).

----------


## Markos

Φωτογραφιες στο Πειραια...

DSC01581.JPG

DSC01582.JPG

----------


## marsant

H πρωτη ειναι λες και ερχεται κατα πανω μας!Μπραβο πολυ ωραιες.

----------


## marsant

Σημερινες φωτογραφιες του Highspeed5 το πρωι στο λιμανι της Σαντορινης.Αφιερωμενες στους εκλεκτους Nikos,Thalassolykos,Leo,Roi Baudin,eliasaslan,mike rodos,polykas,paroskayak,rocinante,mastrovasillis.








και εδω μια φωτο απο τον κυριολεκτικα χαμο που επικρατουσε απο το κοσμο και Ι.Χ που το περιμεναν.

----------


## mike_rodos

Ευχαριστώ πολύ marsant, και για την αφιέρωση, αλλά και για τις υπέροχες φώτο που ανεβάζεις...

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Τέλειες !!! να είσαι καλά σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ για αυτά που μοιράζεσαι μαζί μας.

----------


## mastrovasilis

ευχαριστω πολυ marsant ειναι καταπληκτικες. να ΄σαι καλα.

----------


## eliasaslan

Marsant, να σε ευχαριστήσω κι εγώ με τη σειρά μου. Καταπληκτικές! Να σαι καλά και για την αφιέρωση;-) :Very Happy:

----------


## marsant

Σας ευχαριστω ολους για τα καλα σας λογια,να σται καλα:wink:

----------


## erwdios

Να σαι καλά. Πραγματικά χαμός στο λιμάνι  :Razz:

----------


## iletal1

> Σημερινες φωτογραφιες του Highspeed5 το πρωι στο λιμανι της Σαντορινης.Αφιερωμενες στους εκλεκτους Nikos,Leo,Roi Baudin,eliasaslan,mike rodos,polykas,paroskayak,rocinante,mastrovasillis.
> και εδω μια φωτο απο τον κυριολεκτικα χαμο που επικρατουσε απο το κοσμο και Ι.Χ που το περιμεναν.


Καλά οι φωτογραφίες είναι το κάτι αλλο!!!Αν δε γινόταν και στη Σαντορίνη χαμός που αλλού θα γινόταν? Με την ευκαιρία δώσε χαιρετίσματα , από τον Ηλία , στον ξαδερφομπατζανάκη μου (οι γυναίκες μας πρώτες ξαδέρφες) το Γιώργο Καραβά , στο Λιμεναρχείο του νησιού. Είναι και ο πρώτος!!!!!

----------


## eliasaslan

:Cool:  :Razz:  :Very Happy: .........................................

----------


## vinman

...και αυτό σημερα το απόγευμα...

----------


## iletal1

> .........................................


ΣΥΓΓΝΩΜΗ!!! Εύλογη η απορία σου, αλλα το μήνυμα πήγαινε για κάποιον που βρίσκεται ήδη στη Σαντορίνη.

----------


## eliasaslan

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση φίλε ilietal!!

----------


## marsant

> ΣΥΓΓΝΩΜΗ!!! Εύλογη η απορία σου, αλλα το μήνυμα πήγαινε για κάποιον που βρίσκεται ήδη στη Σαντορίνη.


 
Καταρχας σε ευχαριστω για τα καλα σου λογια :Wink: .Για μενα πηγαινε :Very Happy: ?Γιατι και εγω ψηλομπερδευτηκα.Αμα ειναι την επομενη φορα να παω να τον βρω και να του δωσω χαιρετισματα απο τον φιλο Ηλια :Very Happy:

----------


## iletal1

> Καταρχας σε ευχαριστω για τα καλα σου λογια.Για μενα πηγαινε?Γιατι και εγω ψηλομπερδευτηκα.Αμα ειναι την επομενη φορα να παω να τον βρω και να του δωσω χαιρετισματα απο τον φιλο Ηλια


Να είσαι καλά και σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ για το κόπο σου(επιφυλάσσομαι για κέρασμα).

----------


## ΓιαννηςΤ

λιγο σκοτεινες :lol:

το h.s.5 δενει στο λιμανι του ρεθυμνου

----------


## .voyager

Kι άλλος απόπλους...
DSC02430.JPGDSC02433.JPG

----------


## kastro

Στην σημερινή αναχώρηση του για Ρέθυμνο αφού περίμενε λίγο να δέσει το Festos palace συγκρούστηκε με την προβλήτα,αλλά η σύγκρουση δεν ήταν τόσο σοβαρή ώστε να μην εκτελέσει το δρομολόγιό του.

----------


## Trakman

Πειραιάς 1/9/08

----------


## kastro

Το ταχύπλοο χθες και σήμερα δεν αναχώρησε για Ρέθυμνο που σημαίνει ότι άλλαξε τα δρομολόγιά του,Αν τα γνωρίζει ένας από εμάς ας μας τα πει.

----------


## MARGARITIS24

παρο ναξο ιο θηρα απο το σαββατο

----------


## giorgosss

Και στή θέση του στο ρέθυμνο μέχρi τα τέλη σεπτεμβρίου το highspeed 3

----------


## citcoc

το 3???????????????????????????????? δεν μου ακουγεται καλο αυτο......!

----------


## Trakman

> το 3???????????????????????????????? δεν μου ακουγεται καλο αυτο......!


Ρίξτε μια ματιά εδώ...

http://forum.nautilia.gr/showthread.php?t=20409&page=4

----------


## citcoc

τα βλεπω δυσκολα τα πραγματα.....!!!! Βλεπω τους Ρεθυμνιωτες να κανουν επανασταση....! Αυτο το τελευταιο ηταν το κερασακι στην τουρτα και μαλλον δεν θα ανετξουν πολυ ακομα....!!!!!!

----------


## Thanasis89

Παιδιά όσα καράβια και βάλουν, αν δεν αλλάξουν την ώρα άφιξης στον Πειραιά, δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να καρποφορήσει κανένα... 4.00 το πρωΐ στον Πειραιά :shock::shock: ! Έλεος !

----------


## ndimitr93

Το πλοιο φθάνοντας και φεύγονατς από το Ρέθυμνο στις 7/7/08.

----------


## ndimitr93

Αναχωρώντας στις 24/7/08 από Πειραια.

----------


## laz94

Ξεκούραση στο μεγάλο λιμάνι...

----------


## plori

Το 5 φορτώνει στις 6/9/08 για το πρωινό του δρομολόγιο.

----------


## laz94

> Το 5 φορτώνει στις 6/9/08 για το πρωινό του δρομολόγιο.


*Υ-Π-Ε-Ρ-Ο-Χ-Η*

----------


## NAXOS

Η πρωτη αφιξη για εφετος στη Ναξο του HS5

----------


## scoufgian

> Η πρωτη αφιξη για εφετος στη Ναξο του HS5


ωραιες φωτο!!! :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## NAXOS

και μανουβρα

----------


## laz94

ΣΥΓΧΑΡΙΤΉΡΙΑ NAXOS;-)

----------


## laz94

_2 φωτογραφίες που τράβηξα απο την θέση μου στην οικονομική θέση του Highspeed 4 στον Πειραιά από το παράθυρο..._

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

TO HIGHSPEED 5 ΠΡΟΣΘΕΣΕ ΑΛΛΑ 2 ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ.ΕΤΣΙ ΘΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΕΥΕΙ  ΓΙΑ ΠΑΡΟ-ΝΑΞΟ-ΙΟ-ΘΗΡΑ ΚΑΘΕ ΜΕΡΑ ΕΚΤΟΣ ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟΥ ΛΟΓΩ ΔΙΑΝΥΚΤΕΡΕΥΣΗΣ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΗΣ ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗΣ001 (2).jpg ΚΑΘΕ ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ.ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΗΝ ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ 28 ΣΕΠΤΕΜΒΡΙΟΥ.

----------


## Orion_v

Highspeed 5 , xθες το απογευμα στην εξοδο του απο τον Πειραια.

P9071431.JPG


P9071437.JPG


P9071434.JPG


P9071439.JPG

----------


## kastro

Αρκετά πρόσφατη.Μόνο για τους Ρεθυμνιώτες και τον Roi Baudoin.

----------


## Trakman

> Highspeed 5 , xθες το απογευμα στην εξοδο του απο τον Πειραια.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 15306
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 15307
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 15308
> ...


Πεντακάθαρες φίλε Orion_v!! Πανέμορφες!! Αχ και να πήγαινε ακόμα Χανιά... :Sad:

----------


## Mitni

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 15513

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 15514

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 15515

----------


## scoufgian

οποιος θελει να κανει μπανιο,παρακαλω να περασει με το αφρολουτρο του απο το ντοκο που δειχνει ο φιλος μας ο Μitni.Εντυπωσιακη φωτο........... :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## ndimitr93

ti egine re paidia kai petagontai nera??????????

----------


## Thanasis89

Ξερογκαζιές...  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Trakman

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 15513
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 15514
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 15515


Πολύ εντυπωσιακές! Μπράβο φίλε μου!

----------


## NAXOS

ΜΠΡΑΒΟ  ΜΙΤΝΙ.   ΠΟΥ ΕΙΣΟΥΝΑ ΤΟΣΟ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΚΡΥΜΕΝΟΣ  ??

----------


## Mitni

> ΜΠΡΑΒΟ  ΜΙΤΝΙ.   ΠΟΥ ΕΙΣΟΥΝΑ ΤΟΣΟ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΚΡΥΜΕΝΟΣ  ??


φόρτος εργασίας PPPppppPPPP

----------


## kastro

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 15513
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 15514
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 15515


Μήπως η στάθμη της θάλασσας στο λιμάνι της Νάξου είναι πιο ψηλά από τον Πειραιά;

----------


## mastrovasilis

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 15513
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 15514
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 15515



θέλουμε κι΄άλλες. :Wink:

----------


## npapad

Φωτογραφίες του ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ ΠΑΛΑΣ χθες 21-7-2018 στην βραδινή άφιξη στο Ηράκλειο (με χρυσαφί χρώμα λόγω σούρουπου...)
DSC_8412f.jpg
Και σήμερα το πρωί 22-7-2018 στην αναχώρηση.
DSC_8434f.jpg

----------


## VASILIS CRETA

Σα να διακρίνω και ένα μικροσημαδάκι πλώρα δεξια...

----------


## npapad

> Σα να διακρίνω και ένα μικροσημαδάκι πλώρα δεξια...


Έχει ένα τρίψιμο και έχει φανεί το προηγούμενο πράσινο χρώμα. Κάπου πρέπει να ακούμπησε.

----------


## Apostolos

θυμίζει εποχές άλλες...

DSC_0264 (Large).jpg DSC_0276 (Large).jpg DSC_0279 (Large).jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Σαντορίνη Παλάς φωτογραφημένο εχθές στο Ηράκλειο.

HIGHSPEED-7-203-04-08-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Santorini Palace (e.x Highspeed 7 & 5) σε αναχώρηση του προχθές από την όμορφη Πάρο.

HIGHSPEED-7-204-16-08-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Σαντορίνη Παλάς πριν λίγο αναχωρώντας από Σαντορίνη. Καλή συνέχεια.

HIGHSPEED-7-205-25-08-2018.jpg

----------


## leo85

Αναχώρηση του μικρού παλατιού από την Πάρο.

ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ-ΠΑΛΑΣ-20-08-2018-.jpg 

20-08-2018

----------


## despo

Αυριο Δευτέρα στις 17.00 επιστρέφει στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά, αφου τερματίζει τα δρομολόγιά του για φέτος. Μετα απο πολλά χρόνια θα το δούμε με εντελώς διαφορετική εμφάνιση απο αυτή που έφυγε μόλις πριν
6 μήνες περίπου.

----------


## pantelis2009

ΝΔ από την Κέα με προορισμό τον Πειραιά. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Γράφτα χριστιανέ μου ολόκληρα να καταλάβουμε τι λες.... Είδα "ΝΔ" και αναρωτήθηκα : Τι τάχα εννοεί ο ποιητής Παντελεήμων ???
".....Νέα Δημοκρατία από την Κέα με προορισμό τον Πειραιά" ???   :Stupid:

----------


## naxos1

Το πλοίο κατά την σημερινή του άφιξη στον Πειραιά.
DSC_0769.jpg

DSC_0773.jpg

DSC_0775.jpg

DSC_0781.jpg

DSC_0786.jpg

----------


## naxos1

Και η συνέχεια.
DSC_0791.jpg

DSC_0796.jpg

DSC_0806.jpg

DSC_0845.jpg

DSC_0890.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Χειμερινή ξεκούραση στην Ηετιώνεια ακτή. Όπως έχω ξαναγράψει, με την πρώτη ευκαιρία θα πρέπει επειγόντως να φύγει το μπλε χρώμα από τα ύφαλα του πλοίου, είναι εντελώς παράταιρο.

IMG_0286.jpg__IMG_0272.jpg
_Πειραιάς - 20/10/2018_

----------


## pantelis2009

To Σαντορίνη Παλάς αυτή την ώρα μπαίνει στη Σύρο. Για δεξαμενισμό πήγε ή τίποτε άλλο???

----------


## manoubras 33

Πριν από δύο ώρες περίπου ολοκληρώθηκαν οι εργασίες δεξαμενισμου στο Νεωριον, και το ταχύπλοο αναχώρησε από την Συρο.

----------


## hayabusa

Drone video από τη χθεσινή άφιξη του πλοίου στον Πειραιά μέσα σε καλοκαιρινή ατμόσφαιρα, μετά τη μπόρα που είχε προηγηθεί

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το ταχύπλοο ενόψει της έναρξης των δρομολογίων του απ' την Μεγάλη Πέμπτη 25/4 στη γραμμή Ηράκλειο - Κυκλάδες και για να μην κατέβει κενό επιβατών θα πραγματοποιήσει έκτακτο εμπορικό δρομολόγιο στο κατέβασμα για Ηράκλειο, πράγμα που το συνήθιζε τα τελευταία χρόνια και η Hellenic Seaways. Αναλυτικά:

Μεγάλη Τρίτη 23/4: Πειραιάς (09:00) - Σύρος - Μύκονος - Πάρος - Νάξος - Ίος - Σαντορίνη - Ηράκλειο

----------


## avvachrist

> Πριν από δύο ώρες περίπου ολοκληρώθηκαν οι εργασίες δεξαμενισμου στο Νεωριον, και το ταχύπλοο αναχώρησε από την Συρο.


Φέτος που βγήκε δεξαμενή ήταν τόσο δύσκολο να βάψουν τα ύφαλα σε κόκκινο χρώμα όπως και τα υπόλοιπα της εταιρείας; Χτυπάει πολύ άσχημα στο μάτι αυτό το μπλε. Αχ βρε Ιταλέ...

----------


## manoubras 33

> Φέτος που βγήκε δεξαμενή ήταν τόσο δύσκολο να βάψουν τα ύφαλα σε κόκκινο χρώμα όπως και τα υπόλοιπα της εταιρείας; Χτυπάει πολύ άσχημα στο μάτι αυτό το μπλε. Αχ βρε Ιταλέ...


Χτυπάει στο μάτι για εμάς και σε όσους είναι μέσα στα πράγματα. Εγώ πχ ειδικευομαι στις βαφές σκαφών, όμως για την πλειοψηφία, επιβατικό κοινό κλπ ισχύει το πολύ θα το δουν λίγοι θα το καταλάβουν. Τι να πω, μπορεί να έχουν μείνει stock υφαλοχρωματα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> όμως για την πλειοψηφία, επιβατικό κοινό κλπ ισχύει το πολύ θα το δουν λίγοι θα το καταλάβουν.


Αυτό που λες,ισχύει γενικότερα γιά τον αδαή επιβάτη.Νομίζετε πχ ότι θα προσέξουν την αλλαγή στο φογάρο των Palace λόγω scrubbers ?  Eδώ ο άλλος λέει ότι πήγα με το Cosmote!

----------


## pantelis2009

Πριν λίγο αναχώρησε από τον Πειραιά για Σύρο. Γιατί??

----------


## leo85

Για δοκιμαστικό βγήκε,δεν πάει Σύρο.

----------


## giorgos....

Απόδοση τιμών από το Santorini Palace στην Παναγία Εκατονταπυλιανη στην Πάρο - video

Santorini Palace Παναγία.jpeg

----------


## ancd

Σημερινή άφιξη του μικρού παλατιού των Μινωικων Γραμμών στο Ηράκλειο της Κρήτης. 
IMG-9c33b4d34a70eb83234601ad074ecaca-V.jpgIMG-cde8890ee6e135e01eb5c0e4d2020931-V.jpg
*Ηράκλειο Κρήτης 28/08/2019*

----------


## sparti

Να το θυμηθούμε με τα παλιά σινιάλα τον αύγουστο του 2014 στο Ηράκλειο της Κρήτης

----------


## karavofanatikos

To Santorini Palace αναμένεται και το φετινό καλοκαίρι να δρομολογηθεί στη γραμμή Ηράκλειο - Σαντορίνη - Πάρος - Μύκονος, ενώ τις κάτωθι ημερομηνίες θα προσεγγίσει εκτάκτως και στο νησί της Φολεγάνδρου στα πλαίσια μεταφοράς groups με κρητικούς εκδρομείς. 

Από Ηράκλειο: 10/7, 23/7, 30/7, 13/8, 28/8 & 4/9  -------- Από Φολέγανδρο: 12/7, 26/7, 2/8, 16/8, 30/8 & 6/9

Υ.Γ.: Το διάστημα 4 - 6 Ιουλίου θα βρεθεί στη μεγάλη πλωτή δεξαμενή του Περάματος για τον καθιερωμένο δεξαμενισμό του. Ίδωμεν.

----------


## Amorgos66

...δυναμική επιστροφή....!!
https://www.syrostoday.gr/News/13176...-gia-Syro.aspx

----------


## Amorgos66

> ...δυναμική επιστροφή....!!
> https://www.syrostoday.gr/News/13176...-gia-Syro.aspx


...της μιας μέρας..????

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> ...της μιας μέρας..????


Είναι έκτακτο δρομολόγιο το οποίο γίνεται 1 φορά προς Ηράκλειο κ 1 προς Πειραιά γιά να μην πηγαίνει άδειο όταν ξεκινάει ή παροπλίζεται αντίστοιχα.

----------


## thanos75

https://www.zarpanews.gr/pame-kyklad...kleiste-thesi/

Ουσιαστικά μέχρι τέλη Ιουλίου τοπικά Ηράκλειο-Σαντορίνη θα κάνει (συν κάποιες έξτρα προσεγγίσεις στη Φολέγανδρο)

----------


## manoubras 33

Στιγμιότυπα από την χθεσινή άφιξη στο λιμάνι της Σύρου.

DSCN2536.JPG DSCN2546.JPG DSCN2552.JPG

----------


## nikolasher

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jc7z_V6OBYE ενα που ωραιο βιντεο με το πλοιο  που επεσα πανω του στο youtube

----------


## alkeos

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jc7z_V6OBYE ενα που ωραιο βιντεο με το πλοιο  που επεσα πανω του στο youtube


Το πιο ωραίο για τα δικά μου γούστα είναι που βλέπουμε τα υπόλοιπα: ΔΙΑΓΟΡΑΣ με σινιάλα ΔΑΝΕ, ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΑΔΩΝΙΣ με σινιάλα Hellas Ferries, να αναμένουν έξω από την μπούκα ΛΙΣΣΟΣ και ΝΕΦΕΛΗ, να προσπερνιούνται σαν σταματημένα ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΑΦΡΟΔΙΤΗ, ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ και Blue Star Ithaki. Εντύπωση μου έκανε που στο builder' s plate υπάρχει απεικόνιση του προφίλ με το λογότυπο του σπόνσορα (vodafone)!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το πιο ωραίο για τα δικά μου γούστα είναι που βλέπουμε τα υπόλοιπα: ΔΙΑΓΟΡΑΣ με σινιάλα ΔΑΝΕ, ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΑΔΩΝΙΣ με σινιάλα Hellas Ferries, να αναμένουν έξω από την μπούκα ΛΙΣΣΟΣ και ΝΕΦΕΛΗ, να προσπερνιούνται σαν σταματημένα ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΑΦΡΟΔΙΤΗ, ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ και Blue Star Ithaki. Εντύπωση μου έκανε που στο builder' s plate υπάρχει απεικόνιση του προφίλ με το λογότυπο του σπόνσορα (vodafone)!


Εκ των πραγμάτων η επιγραφή του ναυπηγείου σε περίεργη θέση αλλά η απεικόνιση με το λογότυπο του χορηγού νομίζω ότι ήταν άστοχη αφού δεν θα ήταν μιά ζωή χορηγός του πλοίου κ φαίνεται αυτό στην πράξη.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Ένα έξυπνο δρομολόγιο για τα νησιά των Κυκλάδων, ετοιμάζει για το φετινό καλοκαίρι το Santorini Palace, συνδυάζοντας αναχωρήσεις τόσο απ' το λιμάνι του Πειραιά, όσο κι απ' το λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου. Αναλυτικά:

Δευτέρα, Πέμπτη, Σάββατο:

Πειραιάς (09:00) - Σύρος (11:45 - 12:00) - Μύκονος (12:35 - 13:00) - Πάρος (13:50 - 14:10) - Νάξος (14:45 - 15:00) - Σαντορίνη (16:35 - 17:00) - Ηράκλειο (18:50)

Τρίτη, Παρασκευή, Κυριακή:

Ηράκλειο (09:00) - Σαντορίνη (11:00 - 11:15) - Νάξος (12:50 - 13:00) - Πάρος (13:35 - 13:50) - Μύκονος (14:40 - 15:00) - Σύρος (15:35 - 15:50) - Πειραιάς (18:50)

Τετάρτη: ΡΕΠΟ

Υ.Γ.: Το ταχύπλοο στο δρομολόγιο του Σαββάτου από Πειραιά και στο δρομολόγιο της Κυριακής προς Πειραιά θα προσεγγίζει και στο λιμάνι της Τήνου!

----------


## thanos75

> Ένα έξυπνο δρομολόγιο για τα νησιά των Κυκλάδων, ετοιμάζει για το φετινό καλοκαίρι το Santorini Palace, συνδυάζοντας αναχωρήσεις τόσο απ' το λιμάνι του Πειραιά, όσο κι απ' το λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου. Αναλυτικά:
> 
> Δευτέρα, Πέμπτη, Σάββατο:
> 
> Πειραιάς (09:00) - Σύρος (11:45 - 12:00) - Μύκονος (12:35 - 13:00) - Πάρος (13:50 - 14:10) - Νάξος (14:45 - 15:00) - Σαντορίνη (16:35 - 17:00) - Ηράκλειο (18:50)
> 
> Τρίτη, Παρασκευή, Κυριακή:
> 
> Ηράκλειο (09:00) - Σαντορίνη (11:00 - 11:15) - Νάξος (12:50 - 13:00) - Πάρος (13:35 - 13:50) - Μύκονος (14:40 - 15:00) - Σύρος (15:35 - 15:50) - Πειραιάς (18:50)
> ...


Έξυπνα όντως σχεδιασμένα τα δρομολόγια του ταχυπλόου, αν και νομίζω ότι η επιτυχία του θα κριθεί στην αναλογία (βλέπε value for money :Fat: )  ταχύτητας/τιμής, όπως επίσης και στην τιμολόγηση από νησί σε νησί.  Σε κάθε περίπτωση φαίνεται ότι θέλει να χτυπήσει τόσο το worldchampion (μελανό εδώ σημείο το ότι δεν θα έχει καθημερινά δρομολόγια από Πειραιά το Σαντορίνη Παλάς), αλλά και το ταχύπλοο της seajets από Ηράκλειο.  Ενδιαφέρουσα πάντως κίνηση και μου αρέσει που το αγαπημένο αυτό ταχύπλοο θα το βλέπουμε πια και από Πειραιά

----------


## karavofanatikos

> Τετάρτη: ΡΕΠΟ


Τελικά, το Santorini Palace κάθε Τετάρτη δεν θα έχει ρεπό, αλλά θα εκτελεί express δρομολόγιο μόνο για Παροναξία. Αναλυτικά:

Τετάρτη  (από 14/7 έως 8/9): Πειραιάς (09:00) - Πάρος (11:50 - 12:10) - Νάξος  (12:45 - 13:00) - Πάρος (13:35 - 14:00) - Πειραιάς (16:50)

Έτσι,  ύστερα από χρόνια, το παραπάνω δρομολόγιο θυμίζει αρκετά τις παλιές του  δόξες που γνώρισε ως Highspeed 5 στην γραμμή της Παροναξίας!

----------


## manoubras 33

Σύρος 14/8/2021
Αναχώρηση από το λιμάνι της Ερμούπολης με ενισχυμένα μελτέμια. ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ!

DSCN1038.JPG DSCN1045.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Σύρος 14/8/2021
> Αναχώρηση από το λιμάνι της Ερμούπολης με ενισχυμένα μελτέμια. ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ!
> 
> DSCN1038.JPG DSCN1045.JPG


Ευχαριστούμε,Χρόνια Πολλά!!!

----------


## karavofanatikos

Τα φετινά συνδυαστικά δρομολόγια του Santorini Palace στέφθηκαν με απόλυτη επιτυχία κι έτσι σύμφωνα με το σύστημα κρατήσεων θα τα επαναλάβει και το καλοκαίρι του 2022.

----------


## Markosm

Είδα από το σύστημα κρατήσεων ότι το 2022 δυστυχώς δεν φαίνεται να προσεγγίζει την Σύρο την Τήνο και την Νάξο...
Ίσως να μην είχε την κίνηση που προσδοκούσαν. Πάντως μας βόλεψε  πολύ από Νάξο προς Ηράκλειο φέτος.
Και μία φωτογραφία με τα απόνερα από Σαντορίνη προς Ηράκλειο τον Ιούλιο.

----------

